# Holtey plane making step by step



## speeder1987 (14 Jan 2013)

Just stumbled across this which I found to be a fascinating read. 

Although his planes are beautifully made, I'm not actually sure I look them, they are a little bit "bling" for me :grin:


http://www.holteyplanes.com/tech_A13.html

Cheers
John


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dangermouse (14 Jan 2013)

speeder1987":1xy6amgf said:


> Just stumbled across this which I found to be a fascinating read.
> 
> Although his planes are beautifully made, I'm not actually sure I look them, they are a little bit "bling" for me :grin:
> 
> ...




All I need now is the £7000 for that nice jointer ! :shock:


----------



## speeder1987 (15 Jan 2013)

I remember reading his site a while ago and he said that for an extra several hundred pounds you could have the handle made out of the rare rest wood on earth (can't remember what that was though!!)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Graham Orm (15 Jan 2013)

Hmmmm I might get one, or a new car maybe. No denying they are exquisite to look at and according to David Charlesworth the best money can buy. 'The only plane that is ready to use out of the box'.


----------



## speeder1987 (16 Jan 2013)

I should hope they would be ready to use out of the box at that price! :shock: if money was no object then I wouldn't say no of course :grin::grin::grin:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimi43 (17 Jan 2013)

Does Axminster stock them?

Sorry...couldn't resist! :mrgreen: 

Seriously though...the blog is inspirational.

Jim


----------



## Sawyer (18 Jan 2013)

Out of interest, does anybody on here actually use one of these objects of beauty for doing woodwork? If so, how do they perform?


----------



## Racers (18 Jan 2013)

Hi, Chaps

Don't look here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnbxgzhvZyY

Pete


----------



## Sawyer (18 Jan 2013)

Looking forward to follow up videos of these in action!


----------



## speeder1987 (18 Jan 2013)

Racers":34bembab said:


> Hi, Chaps
> 
> Don't look here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DnbxgzhvZyY
> 
> Pete



Wow!!!!!!


----------



## Racers (18 Jan 2013)

I said don't look :wink: 

Pete


----------



## speeder1987 (18 Jan 2013)

Racers":2f5qvdbh said:


> I said don't look :wink:
> 
> Pete



Saying don't look is like a red rag to a bull!!!! :grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## Racers (19 Jan 2013)

Don't buy your self 3 :wink: :shock:  

Pete


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Jan 2013)

Wot no No.7?


----------

